# Viper Alarm Problem



## dmaster1 (Apr 9, 2011)

HI im having some problems with my alarm.It usually would sound loud but suddenly the sound went very low.Can anyone assist me to get the alarm back to its original state.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

could be a blown siren...been known to happen.


----------



## dmaster1 (Apr 9, 2011)

thanks got it changed 2day.


----------

